# I want to see more of this in the U.S.



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 11, 2007)

People simply seeking the truth. It's almost as if we're satisfied and comfortable being lied to on a constant basis. I had someone tell me, "News flash: this is for your own safety, protection, and peace of mind. Maybe you don't like it, but that's the way it's always been, and the way it will always be. If the government had to sit there and baby talk you through big boy politics, nothing would ever get done."

Um, "big boy politics?" What the fuck? What makes any human being worthy of being put on a pedestal like that? Why do we give _politicians_ (of all people!) so much fucking credit? Why do we give outselves so little? Why do we give up our autonomy so easily and to such greed-filled people? "Peace of mind?" Doubt it. Because our brains will swell and explode out of our skulls if we aren't allowing the media to "baby talk" us through "big boy politics?" NO.

So, to get to the point...
I came across [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UquA8hdQFUc"]this[/ame] video. Just an average DIY Joe. Just turning his back to the American Mass Media. Just trying to get some fucking answers. This is our country, these are our issues, and I think we deserve to know the truth... and not just about war. About everything that is a concern of the United States.


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 11, 2007)

I really hope that gets some responses, I am curious. I have a friend that joined the national guard because he was told he would be fighting forest fires, instead he had to drop bombs on villages in Iraq, like paratrooper style.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking forward to his responses, too. I'm glad he decided to share his personal endeavor over the internet so that others can have that knowledge as well.


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 12, 2007)

*Widerstand wrote:*


> *Code Name Mary wrote:*
> I really hope that gets some respon...erent schools for it and join a jumping crew.
> 
> Well, he didn't. He went in under the previously stated assumption, he is pretty much a big pacifist and at the time had one daughter and another baby on the way. I doubt, highly that he was thinking "Hey, I'm gonna go kill people AND put my life in serious jeopardy! I REALLY don't want to see my children grow up!!!" I mean god forbid the U.S. national guard LIE or anything!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2007)

*Code Name Mary wrote:*


> *Widerstand wrote:*
> Well, he didn't. He went in under the previously stated assumption, he is pretty much a big pacifist and at the time had one daughter and another baby on the way. I doubt, highly that he was thinking "Hey, I'm gonna go kill people AND put my life in serious jeopardy! I REALLY don't want to see my children grow up!!!" I mean god forbid the U.S. national guard LIE or anything!



on that subject, but slightly off, my friend showed me this music video yesterday:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpJ3LafwbY

damn, i still have a lotta respect for eminem. the original version has ppl going to voting booths which is lame (in my opinion), but this unedited version has a way more kickass ending...


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 12, 2007)

*MattPist wrote:*


> *Code Name Mary wrote:*
> [b]Code Name Mary wrote:[/b]
> Well, ...afwbY"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpJ3LafwbY
> 
> ...


----------



## jamessheaj (Apr 12, 2007)

thats a great music video


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 12, 2007)

*MattPist wrote:*


> *Code Name Mary wrote:*
> [b]Widerstand wrote:[/b]
> Well, he d...afwbY"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpJ3LafwbY
> 
> ...


----------



## Code Name Mary (Apr 12, 2007)

I disagree, I think it's very insightful.


----------



## otgetdw (Apr 12, 2007)

my friend is about to travel to egypt and her sister is going to israel, anyway the travel agency at the college in my hometown printed up these brochures for them on travel to egypt and israel. 

the brochures strongly recommended that people did not travel to those countries due to high levels of "terror-ist" activity. they went on and on and on about "terror-ism" and threw big words in my face to give the illusion of substance when there wasn't really any. by reading those brochures i learned jack shit about what is going on in egypt and israel, except there is TERrRRRRISM and people are DYING.

my question to them (and you all)...

what's a terrorist?

...

i guess it goes deeper than that. i guess i know the definition of a 'terrorist'.. i guess i wasn't really suprised when 2+ pages of 'information' about the current state of egypt/israel left me with no new knowledge about either of those countries

fuck propaganda
we can ask for truth but they won't give it to us and if they do it won't be in an honest way. 

that is the nature of things. 
tanks tanks tanks bombs bombs bombs lies lies lies shake your hips


----------



## Tiphareth (May 22, 2009)

Who's funding all of this? It sure as hell isn't me!


----------

